# IMÁN  ¿conductor?



## Adriano (Dic 31, 2005)

Hola amigos.

Estoy haciendo un trabajillo relacionado con la pesca y haciendo pruebas he podido comprobar cuando he intentado pasar la corriente de una pila a través de un imán, pues que no la deja pasar ¿es normal?
Este imán es férrico normal de los negros, no obstante me han hablado de un tipo de imán llamado neomemidio o algo así, ¿este tipo de imán conduce la electricidad o la absorbe como el otro?

¿Qué me aconsejáis?

Cordiales saludos.

Adriano


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Dic 31, 2005)

Hola,

Creo que tu mismo puedes darle respuesta a tu pregunta, solo debes darle una ojeada a esta información extractada de la web: 

http://centros5.pntic.mec.es/ies.victoria.kent/Rincon-C/Curiosid/rc-66/rc-66.htm

*Imanes*

*¿Qué es un imán?*

Un imán es un material capaz de producir un campo magnético exterior y atraer el hierro (también puede atraer al cobalto y al níquel). Los imanes que manifiestan sus propiedades de forma permanente pueden ser naturales, como la magnetita (Fe3O4) o artificiales, obtenidos a partir de aleaciones de diferentes metales.

En un imán la capacidad de atracción es mayor en sus extremos o polos. Estos polos se denominan norte y sur, debido a que tienden a orientarse según los polos geográficos de la Tierra, que es un gigantesco imán natural.

La región del espacio donde se pone de manifiesto la acción de un imán se llama campo magnético. Este campo se representa mediante líneas de fuerza, que son unas líneas imaginarias, cerradas, que van del polo norte al polo sur, por fuera del imán y en sentido contrario en el interior de éste; se representa con la letra B.

*¿De dónde procede el magnetismo?*

Desde hace tiempo es conocido que una corriente eléctrica genera un campo magnético a su alrededor. En el interior de la materia existen pequeñas corrientes cerradas debidas al movimiento de los electrones que contienen los átomos, cada una de ellas origina un microscópico imán o dipolo. Cuando estos pequeños imanes están orientados en todas direcciones sus efectos se anulan mutuamente y el material no presenta propiedades magnéticas; en cambio si todos los imanes se alinean actúan como un único imán y en ese caso decimos que la sustancia se ha magnetizado.

*¿Puede un imán perder su potencia?*

Para que un imán pierda sus propiedades debe llegar a la llamada "temperatura de Curie" que es diferente para cada composición. Por ejemplo para un imán cerámico es de 450 ºC, para uno de cobalto 800 ºC, etc.

También se produce la desimanación por contacto, cada vez que pegamos algo a un imán perdemos parte de sus propiedades. Los golpes fuertes pueden descolocar las partículas haciendo que el imán pierda su potencia.

*¿Cuántos tipos de imanes permanentes hay?*

Además de la magnetita o imán natural existen diferentes tipos de imanes fabricados con diferentes aleaciones:

    * Imanes cerámicos o ferritas.
    * Imanes de alnico.
    * Imanes de tierras raras.
    * Imanes flexibles.
    * Otros.

*Imanes cerámicos*

Se llaman así por sus propiedades físicas. Su apariencia es lisa y de color gris oscuro, de aspecto parecido a la porcelana. Se les puede dar cualquier forma, por eso es uno de los imanes más usados (altavoces, aros para auriculares, cilindros para pegar en figuras que se adhieren a las neveras, etc.). Son muy frágiles, pueden romperse si se caen o se acercan a otro imán sin el debido cuidado.

Se fabrican a partir de partículas muy finas de material ferromagnético (óxidos de hierro) que se transformadorrman en un conglomerado por medio de tratamientos térmicos a presión elevada, sin sobrepasar la temperatura de fusión.

Otro tipo de imanes cerámicos, conocidos como ferritas, están fabricados con una mezcla de bario y estroncio. Son resistentes a muchas sustancias químicas (disolventes y ácidos) y pueden utilizarse a temperaturas comprendidas entre -40 ºC y 260 ºC

*Imanes de alnico*

Se llaman así porque en su composición llevan los elementos alumnio, niquel y cobalto. Se fabrican por fusión de un 8 % de aluminio, un 14 % de níquel, un 24 % de cobalto, un 51 % de hierro y un 3 % de cobre. Son los que presentan mejor comportamiento a temperaturas elevadas. Tienen la ventaja de poseer buen precio, aunque no tienen mucha fuerza.

*Imanes de tierras raras*

Son imanes pequeños, de apariencia metálica, con una fuerza de 6 a 10 veces superior a los materiales magnéticos tradicionales. Los imanes de boro/neodimio están formados por hierro, neodimio y boro; tienen alta resistencia a la desmagnetización. Son lo bastante fuertes como para magnetizar y desmagnetizar algunos imanes de alnico y flexibles. Se oxidan fácilmente, por eso van recubiertos con un baño de cinc, niquel o un barniz epoxídico y son bastante frágiles.

Los imanes de samario/cobalto no presentan problemas de oxidación pero tienen el inconveniente de ser muy caros. Están siendo sustituidos por los de boro-neodimio.

Es importante manejar estos imanes con cuidado para evitar daños corporales y daño a los imanes (los dedos se pueden pellizcar seriamente).

*Imanes flexibles*

Se fabrican por aglomeración de partículas magnéticas (hierro y estroncio) en un elastómero (caucho, PVC, etc.).

Su principal característica es la flexibilidad, presentan forma de rollos o planchas con posibilidad de una cara adhesiva. Se utilizan en publicidad, cierres para nevera, llaves codificadas, etc.

Consisten en una serie de bandas estrechas que alternan los polos norte y sur. Justo en la superficie su campo magnético es intenso pero se anula a una distancia muy pequeña, dependiendo de la anchura de las bandas. Se hacen así para eliminar problemas, como por ejemplo que se borre la banda magnética de una tarjeta de crédito (se anulan con el grosor del cuero de una cartera).

*Otros imanes*

Los imanes de platino/cobalto son muy buenos y se utilizan en relojería, en dispositivos aeroespaciales y en odontología para mejorar la retención de prótesis completas. Son muy caros.

Otras aleaciones utilizadas son cobre/níquel/cobalto y hierro/cobalto/vanadio.


----------



## Adriano (Ene 1, 2006)

Muchísimas gracias Li-on.

Entonces los imanes conductores son los de "tierras raras" ya que el que tengo yo es el de ferromagnético y he comprobado que este imán no conduce la electricidad.

Muchas gracias de nuevo.

Adriano


----------



## Adriano (Ene 2, 2006)

Una pregunta Li-on.

Entonces los imanes sean de la naturaleza que sean, ¿sólo atraen a hierro o derivados de el?

Saludos.

Adriano


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Ene 2, 2006)

Si, los imanes ejercen una fuerza de atracción sobre objetos de hierro, cobalto o níquel, y  con aleaciones metálicas que los contengan.     

Saludos.


----------



## Adriano (Ene 3, 2006)

Muchas gracias Li-on.

Cordiales saludos.

      Adriano


----------



## Adriano (Ene 21, 2006)

Hola amigos.

Un amigo ha conseguido meterme el miedo en el cuerpo ya que según él, los imanes de tierras raras son radioactivos,  ¿a vosotros que os parece?

Saludos.

     Adriano


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Ene 21, 2006)

Para que salgas de duda, busca información sobre las propiedades químicas de esos elementos.

Saludos.


----------



## lalosoft (Ene 21, 2006)

¿Los imanes de tierras raras son tambien los llamados super imanes esos que se usan en los discos duros de computador?


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Ene 22, 2006)

lalosoft dijo:
			
		

> ¿Los imanes de tierras raras son tambien los llamados super imanes esos que se usan en los discos duros de computador?



No se si se les llame superimanes, pero lo que si se es que son utilizados en aplicaciones que necesiten una mayor intensidad de campo magnético en un menor espacio, como por ejemplo en discos duros de computador, auriculares, altavoces, sensores, etc.

Saludos.


----------



## maunix (Ene 23, 2006)

lalosoft dijo:
			
		

> ¿Los imanes de tierras raras son tambien los llamados super imanes esos que se usan en los discos duros de computador?



Super iman es lo que tienen los trenes de japón, los discos duros tienen imanes 'fuertes' al concepto normal de imanes de esos que uno pone en la heladera, pero no son 'super'.


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo (Ene 6, 2009)

Hola muchachos, tengo un iman pequeño de un parlante y quisiera saber una manera facil de quitarle el magnetismo ya que quiero hacerme un transformador de ferrita con el.

agradecere sus respuestas...


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 7, 2009)

oscar monsalvo dijo:
			
		

> Hola muchachos, tengo un iman pequeño de un parlante y quisiera saber una manera facil de quitarle el magnetismo ya que quiero hacerme un transformador de ferrita con el.......


No es el mismo tipo de ferrita que el de los transformadores, uno retiene el magnetismo (Queda imantado) y el otro no.


----------



## javierrbo (Ene 7, 2009)

los imanes de tierras raras he leido por ahi que son muy potentes y con ellos se fabrican los motores brushless modernos


----------



## Chico3001 (Ene 7, 2009)

Segun Google tienes que calentarlo para que pierda la imantacion.... de echo calentarlo mucho...algunos tienen que llegar a 400 grados pero no encontre la temperatura adecuada para uno de ferrita


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 7, 2009)

Chico3001 dijo:
			
		

> Segun Google tienes que calentarlo para que pierda la imantacion........


Eso se llama temperatura Curie.
Si es un imán cerámico común (Tipo ferrita) o Alnico se puede aplicar un pulso magnético con polaridad inversa al original con que se imanto para desmagnetizarlo.

Si es un imán de Neodimio (Tierras raras) una vez magnetizado "fuiste" no se desmagnetiza.


----------



## C.F.M.audio (Nov 17, 2009)

buenas amigos quiero saber como magnetizar de nuevo mis prlantes puesto que los e tenido muy montados en estructuras metalicas y su campo magnetico se a perdido casi por completo quisiera saber como seria posible. gracias y feliz dia...


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 17, 2009)

C.F.M.audio dijo:


> buenas amigos quiero saber como magnetizar de nuevo mis prlantes puesto que los e tenido muy montados en estructuras metalicas y su campo magnetico se a perdido casi por completo quisiera saber como seria posible. gracias y feliz dia...


En la fábrica de los parlantes deben tener una imantadora por pulsos. Si tu idea es hacer una, olvídalo.

¿ Como notaste que perdieron magnetismo ?


----------



## silfredo jimenez (Ene 29, 2010)

Fogonazo dijo:


> No es el mismo tipo de ferrita que el de los transformadores, uno retiene el magnetismo (Queda imantado) y el otro no.



Muy Buenas a todos.
fogonazo disculpa que te pregunte sobre esto despues de tanto tiempo. osea que la ferrita para iman no sirbe para hacer transformadores?
por que yo me consegui una que no se ha imantado.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 29, 2010)

silfredo jimenez dijo:


> Muy Buenas a todos.
> fogonazo disculpa que te pregunte sobre esto despues de tanto tiempo. osea que la ferrita para iman no sirbe para hacer transformadores?
> por que yo me consegui una que no se ha imantado.


Exacto, en un caso quieres que el material tenga magnetismo remanente y en el otro todo lo contrario.


----------



## silfredo jimenez (Ene 29, 2010)

ahhh ya. muy buena la explicacion, muchisimas gracias fogonazo


----------

